# electrolux rm4400 service help needed



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi 
i have decided to give my electrolux rm4400 a service on the gas side of things
can any of you guys tell me can i do this service through the top and bottom outside vents or will i have to pull the fridge out of it,s housing
any comments welcome
cheers frank


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You can try and get to the burner through the vents but normally youll have to take the fridge out.
kev


----------

